# First attempt at DIY



## method1 (28/7/15)

Mixed up my first DIY brew - here it is… "_lait de poisson_"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

Lol, "milk fish" - better you than me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## method1 (28/7/15)

Flavour Profile:

A tangy fish drenched in milky custard with just a hint of vinegar & a lingering note of exhaust fumes.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

method1 said:


> Flavour Profile:
> 
> A tangy fish drenched in milky custard with just a hint of vinegar & a lingering note of exhaust fumes.


Sounds yummy .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## method1 (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Sounds yummy .



Taking pre-orders now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

method1 said:


> Taking pre-orders now.


Erm... Sounds delicious but I already have too much juice. Maybe next time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1 (28/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Erm... Sounds delicious but I already have too much juice. Maybe next time



No worries - I'll send you a sample on the house.. 

However I advise you not to keep it _in_ the house.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

method1 said:


> No worries - I'll send you a sample on the house..
> 
> However I advise you not to keep it _in_ the house.


*looks around nervously*

Um, that's very kind of you but really not necessary, really not... seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Lolol

@method1 : Now this is all your fault . Now both dogs both cats and the wife is awake because I could not contain laughter no more

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kelly22 (29/7/15)

Iv tasted it already this afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

@method1, were you going for a specific fish ? A bit of steeping could turn that lesser Cod flavor into a far more powerful dried Snoek taste... Just not sure if it would round out the Custard & exhaust fumes.

It reminds me of my 'army days', where you stood in the back of the queue of about 600 blokes and you could smell the delicious burnt Haddock that they were dishing up in the mess hall all the way to the back of the q.

PS. That's why army chefs were called 'Fitters and Turners' - they fit the food into pots and turned it into sh!te.
PPS. No thanks, don't send me some. I don't need to rekindle any fond army memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (29/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @method1, were you going for a specific fish ? A bit of steeping could turn that lesser Cod flavor into a far more powerful dried Snoek taste... Just not sure if it would round out the Custard & exhaust fumes.
> 
> It reminds me of my 'army days', where you stood in the back of the queue of about 600 blokes and you could smell the delicious burnt Haddock that they were dishing up in the mess hall all the way to the back of the q.
> 
> ...



I was going for Bokkoms, that old weskus staple.

Don't worry I won't send you any, it's already been impounded by the Dept. Of Environmental Affairs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

When you vape that, do all the cats in the neighbourhood come a callin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (29/7/15)

It's perfect for cat lovers. And masochists.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

Is the 'Uniprawn Milk' another spinoff ? The name is a bit fishy'...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (29/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Is the 'Uniprawn Milk' another spinoff ? The name is a bit fishy'...



Yes - i'm trying to establish a brand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Lol you peeps are the bomb.


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

Personally I feel some squid ink should be added but that's just a personal opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

